# Puppy Update - 7 weeks old today



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Puppies will be 7 weeks old tomorrow. 
I can't believe they'll be going to their new homes next week*










































































*Luca wishes he could be at the Sieger Show.*


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

They're adorable! Have a great last week with the babies.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

OH!!!!!!!!!! SWEET Sweet fuzzies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are getting big! I'Ve been keeping up on their videos. Mia is a litte pistol.

Jennifer


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

bye Maximos








I will miss the vids. I love Maximos.








wow, your dogs are just beautiful!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

omg they a e so cute that is what I wanted one like that but I got JAck LOL Marcus is so cute


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so cute


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

What a beautiful litter of pups, Maximos has a cracking head on him, wish all the pups well in their new homes, and hope you enjoy you last week of puppy fun


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What cute little fuzz balls!! I wish them well in their new homes.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Those are the most beautiful puppies I have seen - Ever! Be still my heart.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Introducing the kiddie pool!</span> *


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I know I am a little late but they are all adorable! I love Marcus's ear!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What a litter of beauties! I love the last photo of the one getting out of the pool - too cute!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a picture of Marcus at 6 months old celebrating his 1/2 brother Luca's 1st birthday.*


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG, Marcus is even more handsome now and I can't imagine what he will look like as he gets older!
Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Beautiful! And so cute.


----------

